# Removing the taking lens on a Yashicamat 124G?



## Don Simon (Jun 10, 2006)

Er, basically what it says in the title  I'm after cleaning the rear element of the taking lens (i.e. the element inside the camera) on a 124G for cleaning, and understand that it can be unscrewed, however I'm not sure how this would be done. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Paul Ron (Jun 10, 2006)

The lens element unscrews form the inside. You can use a hemostat with a couple bits of tubing on the jaws to grab it so you don't mar the ring.


----------



## Don Simon (Jun 10, 2006)

One of these? Would that actually be adequate to remove the ring? I would have thought that would only work if the element was screwed in really loosely, surely you'd need something with more leverage like a purpose-built tool?


----------



## Paul Ron (Jun 10, 2006)

The entire rear lens capsule comes out, not just the one lens element. If all you want to take out is the rear element, not the entire capsule, then use a spanner to take out the ring and only the back piece of glass comes out.

check out this site... http://davidrichert.com/Yashica 124 rebuild/yashica_124.htm
at the top of the home page you can choose other cameras that have been repaired.

http://davidrichert.com/camera_rebuilds.htm

and... digrams at... http://www-unix.oit.umass.edu/~coreya/yashica/ymchttc.html


----------



## Don Simon (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks for the links. Sorry to keep bothering you but are you sure it's the same for the 124 as the 124G? (I have the latter). Here is a shot of the rear taking lens element on mine taken from the inside...







I don't know if you can tell from that picture but the space between the various parts is so small that I can't really get any tools in there (at least not without scratching up the whole inside of the camera), definitely not a spanner unless it's a tiny one. I could just about get some needle-nose pliers (wrapped in rubber) onto the outer barrel but trying to turn it had no effect. I can also get both thumbs inside the barrel but again it didn't feel like it was supposed to turn. The two very small slots you can see on either side of the inner ring are why I was asking whether a special tool was required.


----------



## Paul Ron (Jun 10, 2006)

Yes that space is very small and that is why hemostats work so well. All you have to do is break it loose. I see the slots of your lens, yes, you can use a spanner, a pair of scisors, anything to fit that can give you enough leverage to break it loose. The entire lens capsule should unscrew in one piece. 

Camera repair is about being intuative and inventive. I've used rubber plugs, rubber gloves, the end of a steel ruler, anything you think will work is just fine as long as it doesn't do anymore damage. Work slow but deliberate.


----------



## Didzis S (Jan 6, 2019)

Don Simon said:


> Thanks for the links. Sorry to keep bothering you but are you sure it's the same for the 124 as the 124G? (I have the latter). Here is a shot of the rear taking lens element on mine taken from the inside...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did take apart all front and got out all shutter part then you can get to that shutter lens better. And used flat screw drive with care to unscrew lens


----------

